# ALPHA - animated music project



## arsa3d (Mar 29, 2010)

hey all,

im not quite sure if im posting this on right place since this is kinda music (only) forum
and this is animated/classic music project, but i guess it will take at least some of your attention.

Even tho demo shows just a small part of it (about 30% of just 1st composition), its still fully rendered/composited as it will be in final version.
ALPHA is actually group of music compositions created purely as Absolute music.
Theres 1-2 more compositions in plan to make animated such as this one.

Cheers !
Ivan Arsic

Ivan Arsic - CG
RM Tocak - music

http://www.youtube.com/user/arsa3d#p/a/u/0/Sd3AeLcqLx4


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

wow the animation is very impressive!

I wasnt too keen on the music yet but ill wait for it to be complete!


----------



## SPR (Nov 12, 2008)

Nicely done.

It reminds me of this one:






Similar animation tools?

or this - which is visually interesting and I like....:


----------



## arsa3d (Mar 29, 2010)

hey guys, thx for fast replys and comments

and even tho it looks veeeery similar to animusic (the one u linked), its actually very different in philosophy behind it (and its completely different animation system).

as i mentioned before, music piece is written as absolute music and as such my intention was not
to create animation with would "describe it" ... basic idea was to make video that will impress in the same way as , lets say, fire impresses just by looking at it as phenomenon plus its very different when listener just listens to music and when he can also see interaction between instrument and music it creates ... so i wanted for viewer to have visual experience also, ofc not for the sake of making it just more interesting ... its the impression

u can check 1 more shot i added recently which is kinda more representative how video will progress:





Best regards,
Ivan


----------

